# Gummy stool



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Sorry to be posting again so much, but my stool is gummy again after months of being fluffy. I eat fiber one and raw carrots every night; take one teaspoon of perdiem w/senna every night and took half a citrucel tablet last night. Any other advice for me?


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Hi Joan,I have gummy stool on occasion also. I have no idea what causes it, but it is sooooooooooo annoying, because I have a real hard time getting it out.







When this happens, I usually increase my water intake and it corrects itself after a day or two.


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

I hate this! I get it when I take antispasmodic drugs like Levsin.Gummy...ick


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

UPDATE: today I went masses of fluffy stuff; however, I had to use 4 suppositories (not all at once) to move it out (Hi, Paolo)


----------



## lk (Aug 28, 1999)

It happen because your getting too much soluble fiber and not drinking enough water. As Rose suggested, if you drink more water it should go away. Soluble fiber is generally a sticky substance, but with enough water it becomes slippery.


----------

